# Quelle est votre experience des montres Françaises Charlie Paris?



## FRWatchLover (Oct 20, 2018)

Bonjour,

Je viens de découvrir les montres Charlie Paris, lancées en 2014.

Leur modèle Concordia sur Kickstarter a notamment des spécifications impressionantes pour un prix très raisonable comparé aux alternatives suisses ou allemandes:

Si vous avez eu l'occasion d'acheter des montres Charlie Paris merci de faire part de votre experience.

Merci

FRWatchLover


----------

